# CZ P-07 - not much talk here?



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Just added to my handgun collection with the order of a CZ P-07. Just could not get one at the good price I found. <g> Did a bit of research that showed it would be a good addition to the Sigs, H&Ks, Walthers, FNs and S&Ws in the gun safe.

I will probably leave the CZ in in the from-the-factory "de-cocker mode", but I am considering switching it over to the SA with safety mode. Just curious if anyone has done that and if they noticed any significant different in the trigger characteristics in single-action. I believe there is a YouTube video on how to do that. This pistol will be range only. I have no plans to carry it, either concealed or as a duty firearm. I'll be shooting it in single action only.

I am also curious about magazine availability. I have found many places that carry "P-07 Duty" magazines which are 16 round. I do not believe those would fit my 15 round "P-07" pistol, nor do I need extra rounds. Has anyone found a decent price on the P-07 magazines? The ones I have found that do not indicate they are for the Duty version cost $45-$50. I suppose I can check to see if Mec-Gar has any.....anyone used them? I have used Mec-Gars in a variety of handguns for range and IDPA use without any problem in other guns.

Thanks!


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

The 15 and 16 round P-07 magazines are interchangeable between the P-07 or P-07 Duty. 
The difference between the two magazines are mostly internal (I think the witness holes may also be different):
From another forum:
_"....here is an explanation of the change from someone at CZ-USA (via TTAG):

"Just for clarification reasons, the P-07 mags used to hold 16, but the factory made some modifications to the mag spring and base retainer to give the .40 version more spring tension and greater longevity. Because the 9 and .40 magazines share internals, it had the unintended consequence of reducing the capacity for the 9mm mag. So there was one run of 9mm magazines that were marked 16, but unless you had iron thumbs they were effectively 15. The last few runs of old P-07 Duty pistols had magazines marked 15 rounds, and the new ones all use the 15 round mags.""_

It's also mentioned here: CZ P07 Review - Handguns

At this time, I don't see any mags for the P-07 on the MEC-GAR website: https://mec-gar.com

Every once in a while, CZ-USA will have specials on magazines. They currently have a 3 pack of P-07 16 round magazines listed for $109, but unfortunately those are out of stock: MAG CZ P-07 9MM 3 PACK 16RND

Regards,
Greg


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the explanations, Sarge. I assume a sergeant from your signature icon?

I received the CZ P-07, but have only done the initial examination and cleaning. Got a busy schedule this week so I might be able to get to the range the end of the week. Pistol looks and feels very nice. In my 50+ handguns over the years, I've never had a CZ, but had a Tanfoglio clone once, a 40 s&w. Okay pistol, but wasn't exceptional enough to keep in my collection. That was many years before. The P-07 interests me as it's one of only 3 or 4 TDA pistols in my collection, but I usually only buy striker fired as I feel more comfortable carrying them......all striker fired pistols operate very closely (none of mine have a manual safety). I'm getting on in years and decided it's smart for me to only carry guns that all work the same under stress; just in case. But the size of the P-07 just seems like it may be a good one for carry.......

I ended up selling nearly all my TDA and SA pistols about 10 years ago. However, remaining in my collection is a Sig 228 I have had for maybe 20 years, although I've not shot it in over 10. I used it in IDPA when I was doing that, and eventually got used to the DA to SA trigger, but had I had striker fired pistols then I'd have used them. But I never carried it. I was a LEO at that time and we could only carry DAO pistols. My off-duty was a S&W 3953, on duty was a Beretta 92 DAO and later a H&K USP 45 with the LEM modification (sweet pistol that). I did not like DAO at all, but the USP had a pretty nice trigger. Recently I bought an older FN FNP45 from a friend for a really good price. I knew I'd never carry it, but figured I could help both of us out by taking it off his hands.<g> It proved to be such a sweet range shooter with that SA trigger even though it's far to large for me to ever consider carrying. But it is fun to shoot.....so much fun that I have started to re-think my future purchases to include TDA pistols, although I'd use them just as range guns. But then the P-07 looked like it might qualify as a carry pistol, even though it's about the same size as my PPQs, VP9s, and Sig 228. So I will evaluate the CZ in the coming months. Either as a range/carry pistol or a range only, it should prove to be a very good pistol. The reason I decided to evaluate it is that it has such a long, heavy DA that I feel I'd be okay to carry it.....although I hate the idea of so much difference between its DA and SA trigger.

Sorry for this long post.....and thanks again for your reply. I did find a decent price for a 15 round P-07 magazine online, delivered for undrer forty bucks.


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

You're welcome
Thank you for your service on the Thin Blue Line.
I've had good experience with CZ products and hope the same for you. I had an early P-07 but traded it it and a SIG SP2022 for something else. I've since acquired a P-09 which has turned into a pretty nice piece.
Regards,
Greg
Master Gunnery Sergeant, USMC(Retired)


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

gb6491 said:


> You're welcome
> Thank you for your service on the Thin Blue Line.
> I've had good experience with CZ products and hope the same for you. I had an early P-07 but traded it it and a SIG SP2022 for something else. I've since acquired a P-09 which has turned into a pretty nice piece.
> Regards,
> ...


You are welcome! I also am retired military - USN aviation - 27 years chasing submarines around the Atlantic and Pacific. Flew P3s. Retired in 1994 as an O5. My 10 years or so in the PD was as a reserve officer. I was fully retired most of that time so I spent a lot of time working with the PD. Had a good time and felt good to support our community. Not so sure I'd want to be a LEO today; much more dangerous. I will always have tremendous respect for them that do, it's a tough and mostly thankless profession.

I am hoping to shoot the P07 later this week. Based on how that goes, I may acquire a CZ 2075 Rami eventually.....likes like a nice handgun on paper at least. But then I do need to check the available volume in my gun safe.........<g>


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

papersniper said:


> You are welcome! I also am retired military - USN aviation - 27 years chasing submarines around the Atlantic and Pacific. Flew P3s. Retired in 1994 as an O5. My 10 years or so in the PD was as a reserve officer. I was fully retired most of that time so I spent a lot of time working with the PD. Had a good time and felt good to support our community. Not so sure I'd want to be a LEO today; much more dangerous. I will always have tremendous respect for them that do, it's a tough and mostly thankless profession.
> 
> I am hoping to shoot the P07 later this week. Based on how that goes, I may acquire a CZ 2075 Rami eventually.....likes like a nice handgun on paper at least. But then I do need to check the available volume in my gun safe.........<g>


Well Commander, thank you again for your service  
I was with the wing most of my active duty time. I used to hit Okinawa to inspect a Harrier detachment at Kadena during the late 70's to early 80's. If memory serves me right, I believe there was a VP squadron close by. My permanent duty station at the time was MCAS Iwakuni. The JMSDF had their version of the Neptune and their flying boats on the the seaward side of the base. I think they were starting to phase out the Neptunes for Orions just before I left. Years later, when I was there for another tour, it was Orions and the flying boats were all SAR birds.

A Rami was the first CZ I bought. Nice enough pistol, my only gripe with it was that it's front sight was loose. I had purchased it used, so I went back to the shop to see about having that fixed, but ended up trading it for a CZ-75B. That gun really sold me on CZ and I'm still fond of it  I wouldn't mind adding another Rami to the collection


Regards,
Greg


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Very nice collection. Thanks for sending that photo.

I spent a lot of time in Okinawa, mainly in the mid 80s to early in the 90s. We also deployed to Misawa and Cubi Point, and occasionally to Adak. All those were interesting duty stations. Spent a little time at Midway and Guam during a hurrevac, lots of USMC history in those two spots.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are serious about shooting it in SA only, you would have been better served with a safety, rather than a de-cocker. Then you could have carried it cocked and locked, like a 1911. I don't know if the P-07 comes that way from the factory.

I have a CZ-75B that I prefer to a full sized Sig, and a RAMI, which is the finest double-stack, all steel subcompact I have ever come across, since remedying a factory defect that some of the early models were afflicted with. I also have the Kadet .22 conversion kit, which makes the 75B my most accurate .22. All three are very accurate.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Bisley said:


> If you are serious about shooting it in SA only, you would have been better served with a safety, rather than a de-cocker. Then you could have carried it cocked and locked, like a 1911. I don't know if the P-07 comes that way from the factory.
> 
> I have a CZ-75B that I prefer to a full sized Sig, and a RAMI, which is the finest double-stack, all steel subcompact I have ever come across, since remedying a factory defect that some of the early models were afflicted with. I also have the Kadet .22 conversion kit, which makes the 75B my most accurate .22. All three are very accurate.


No, no, definitely do not want to carry "cocked and locked". I do not want to have a different operation for having pistols I carry go "BANG!". I just want to pull from the holster and pull the trigger. I am willing to have the first shot DA or _some_ DAO actions, just not willing to have a manual safety to remember or be trained to disengage. My P-07 can be modified by the user to be SA only with safety, but I'll never modify it AS LONG as I consider it for carry at some point. I would have a SA only pistol as a range only gun. Already have a couple of those, but have no desire to carry them. One one thing, they are mostly too large (Clark 1911, etc).

I am still torn between getting a CZ PCR some time soon, or continuing to try to find a Rami BD in new or like new condition. But then again, my tastes in handguns have proven to be quite fickle, and I might go in a totally different direction!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

OK, I get it.

I, too, prefer striker fired with no lever safety for carry. I rarely carry my CZ's, for that reason, even though they are my favorites.


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

Bisley said:


> If you are serious about shooting it in SA only, you would have been better served with a safety, rather than a de-cocker. *Then you could have carried it cocked and locked, like a 1911. I don't know if the P-07 comes that way from the factory.*
> 
> I have a CZ-75B that I prefer to a full sized Sig, and a RAMI, which is the finest double-stack, all steel subcompact I have ever come across, since remedying a factory defect that some of the early models were afflicted with. I also have the Kadet .22 conversion kit, which makes the 75B my most accurate .22. All three are very accurate.


FWIW, the P-07 and P-09 come with decocking levers installed, but they also have safety levers in the case (the Omega trigger being convertible to either).
Regards,
Greg


----------



## paddlingcamper (Aug 14, 2015)

The P07 now ships with P10C Mags. Both the P10 and P07 use the same mags.


----------

